# New FX Whisper or Marauder?



## avv604

Greetings All,

Between the two rifles, which would you pick looking at the overall aspects of the guns.
It would seem the M-rod is quieter, but overall (all things considered: support, accuracy, aftermarket parts, etc.) which would be the better choice?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Well Jeff, these are apples and oranges, you know, just look at the price difference. The "problem" with FX is that AOA is the only US importer, and I don't like monopolies when it comes to my hobby. The "problem" with M-rod is that it's too new with unknown reliability and customer service record. So far I have heard only positive feedback about Crosman. Still, it's an entry level PCP that is affordable for many. I don't personally like US made PCPs, but If I HAD to chose between these two, it would be the M-rod. Why? Spare parts are everywhere, turn around time is faster from Crosman, and I can use the difference in price (between FX and M-rod) to purchase a super nice laminated stock for it...

And as you can see here, these can be very accurate!

http://varmintair.typepad.com/varmintai ... index.html


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Well Jeff, these are apples and oranges, you know, just look at the price difference. The "problem" with FX is that AOA is the only US importer, and I don't like monopolies when it comes to my hobby. The "problem" with M-rod is that it's too new with unknown reliability and customer service record. So far I have heard only positive feedback about Crosman. Still, it's an entry level PCP that is affordable for many. I don't personally like US made PCPs, but If I HAD to chose between these two, it would be the M-rod. Why? Spare parts are everywhere, turn around time is faster from Crosman, and I can use the difference in price (between FX and M-rod) to purchase a super nice laminated stock for it...
> 
> And as you can see here, these can be very accurate!
> 
> http://varmintair.typepad.com/varmintai ... index.html


Greetings AH,

You know, I have asked this same question in a few places and most everyone has stated "buy the FX" or "it is a no brainier, buy the FX." However, the brevity of the answers did not really satisfy me. You have been one of the few that show a different perspective and choose "no" for an FX.

I know the rifles are very different but the price difference is very similar (within a few hundred at AoA). So I was trying to get a feel as to what might be the "better" choice. I know that is very subjective... but I am prepared to "wade through the weeds," if you know what I mean. What you state is also what I fear, only being able to send the FX back to AoA. I don't like being forced back to one place for any type of warranty or non-warranty work. Also, how many people are working on FXs for a tuning if I so desired?

I shot at the GOB match today and the gentlemen there were very nice and let me shoot just about everything they had. I was able to shoot a Theoben Rapid, Marauder, Beeman R9 (tuned), Disco, S400 (tuned), and a couple of others. Well, needless to say the Rapid was what I liked the best (it also had a Leupold 8-32 power scope on it). However, I believe what I am going to do for the time being is purchase a Marauder and then save.. and get a S400 (used). I really, really, like the one I shot. It was quite, very accurate, and handled very well. I will use that for field target and when there are too many birdies around the farm. 

As always, thank you for your input.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Jeff, I don't know, if your goal is S-410, why don't you wait a bit longer. Because...once you get your hands on S-410, your 
M-rod will be collecting dust :wink:


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Jeff, I don't know, if your goal is S-410, why don't you wait a bit longer. Because...once you get your hands on S-410, your
> M-rod will be collecting dust :wink:


Well, one rifle I wanted to setup for field target use (.177) with different type of scope, and all together different setup. The other I was going to use for hunting only (.22).

The other issue is, because the FX Whisper is such a well known rifle and it is lowered to $599, I called AoA and put money down to "hold" a rifle. Well, then I began to post to some other forums and really debate about all aspects of owning a Whisper. So I plan to try to get my money back (not going to happen). If I cannot, then I will just put it towards a Marauder and start looking for an S400 or 410.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

I am looking and I don't see any Whispers for $600. They start with $900+ on the AOA site.

Have you also check their used guns section? They have FX Tarantula and Cyclone there...


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> I am looking and I don't see any Whispers for $600. They start with $900+ on the AOA site.
> 
> Have you also check their used guns section? They have FX Tarantula and Cyclone there...


There site is not updated. If you call them they will price the FX Whisper with the new smooth barrel twist
for $599.

Here is a post about it...
http://airgunadvice.net/viewtopic.php?t=13246


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Yeah but do they have them in stock for the price like that..? I missed that thread somehow, thanks!


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Yeah but do they have them in stock for the price like that..? I missed that thread somehow, thanks!


They do not have them in stock. Both the Marauder and FX Whisper are on backorder. I was told (have changed my order now) the FXs would be on their truck last week and fill most of the orders. Their next truck would be in a week or so and fill more orders. The Marauder is 4-6 weeks out. I changed the order to a .22 Marauder. There are several other places that are selling the M-rod at $400 so I will get a .177 M-rod from one of them. I will set it up for FT matches and the removal of starlings and other pests.


----------



## zzyzx

Hi guys, I am new here. I am also located in North Dakota where the geese are coming more and more every day now since snow is melting and spring is on the way.

I have an Evanix Blizzard and really like it. Compared it to an AA 410s awhile back and I will keep the Blizzard. Lots of power and very nice in comparison.

Have been looking seriously at the Marauder and the T12 Whisper. Both in .177, not .22 as I need a PCP to complement the Diana Model 48 we have and use. If I go the Marauder route it will be a Greg Davis full tune makeover with(possibly) the Lothar Walther barrel. The Whisper would be nice right from the box if FX is up to their usual standards.

Plenty of varmints to shoot in our area from gophers to coyotes. Lots of blackbirds and pigeons both and it helps the farmers and grain elevator guys too.

Will visit here from time to time and see what is happening.

Did you know Wolford High School has a PCP/pellet rifle shooting team? Not many High Schools do this.


----------



## avv604

zzyzx said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I am also located in North Dakota where the geese are coming more and more every day now since snow is melting and spring is on the way.
> 
> I have an Evanix Blizzard and really like it. Compared it to an AA 410s awhile back and I will keep the Blizzard. Lots of power and very nice in comparison.
> 
> Have been looking seriously at the Marauder and the T12 Whisper. Both in .177, not .22 as I need a PCP to complement the Diana Model 48 we have and use. If I go the Marauder route it will be a Greg Davis full tune makeover with(possibly) the Lothar Walther barrel. The Whisper would be nice right from the box if FX is up to their usual standards.
> 
> Plenty of varmints to shoot in our area from gophers to coyotes. Lots of blackbirds and pigeons both and it helps the farmers and grain elevator guys too.
> 
> Will visit here from time to time and see what is happening.
> 
> Did you know Wolford High School has a PCP/pellet rifle shooting team? Not many High Schools do this.


I would not go with the FX. You are making a large presumption that the Marauder needs tuning. I would purchase the Marauder, do some self tuning and see what you can do. If anything, you can spend the extra $300 later and have a rifle that will out shoot the FX Whisper.

I have a .22 Marauder on order from AoA and tomorrow I plan to purchase a .177 Marauder for FT matches. Why?

Have a peek at this...
http://www.airgunadvice.net/viewtopic.php?t=13340

I know John so he is not inflating (or deflating) the numbers for show. Now, will the FX do that out of the box? Well NO, of course not. 
Also, one can just order the LW barrel from Greg Davis (if desired) and install yourself. I am told it is not that hard. So what is the grand total for these two little investments? $300.

LW barrel - $198 from Greg
Regulator - $100 from Yellow classifieds.

I have been told that some $2000 guns don't shoot that well.

How easy is the rifle to tune? Say you want a hunting rifle and purchase a FX Whisper in.177 (for arguments sake). It is powerful and accurate. In six months you decide you would like to begin shooting in a field target match. Oh no... how can you tune down the rifle to be under the 20 fpe limit? Well, find an FX tuner and send it off. Bummer.

With the Marauder, two allen wrenches, a crony, and you are in business! Care to live on the edge,  you could tune down the rifle - shoot the match - come back home - turn up the power again and go hunting!

What about warranty:
Marauder's support is in the USA, so part are available closer to your location. 
The FX needs parts from Sweden, so not so close to your location.

If something goes wrong with either rifle (it is likely as they are just simple machines), which would you prefer? Have the FX rifle sitting at AoA for months waiting on the part to be shipped in or call Crosman and have the rifle back in 1/3 the time.

What about accuracy: Where the rubber meets the road. 
Well, look at it this way. For arguments sake, lets say you receive a "bad" barrel on a Marauder and Crosman is stomping their feet saying they will not change the barrel. Okay, worst case purchase a new barrel for $25 and you are on your way. 
With the FX, same scene... again for arguments sake. What can you do? Well, what does a new barrel cost for a FX? You got it.. big $$$. Okay, where would the barrel come from? I am not sure, but I would be willing to bet AoA does not have FX barrels in stock.

Aftermarket parts: Well, needless to say for now... Marauder wins hands down. What about in a year? Who knows. BUT.. the FX magazine is $80-90!! Ouch! Marauder... $15-20.. more reasonable.

After posting here and receiving AH's comments, talking with guys at the GOB, and some serious cogitation... it just does not make sense to spend an additional $300- $400 in hops of the new technology barrel has no issues. It is wiser, cheaper, and less of a potential headache in the long run.

 Just my two cents.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Dang it, Jeff, you are really into it, eh? :wink: Your 2 cents are like two silver dollars :beer:

STEYR all the way!!! Just kidding :rollin:


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Dang it, Jeff, you are really into it, eh? :wink: Your 2 cents are like two silver dollars :beer:
> 
> STEYR all the way!!! Just kidding :rollin:


STEYR... LOL  Yea right.

I am just a bit excited. After reading a few articles and then being able to shoot one, I was sold. I did shoot a S400 at the GOB match. I really liked it. But I won't be able to tune it as easy as the Marauder... especially for a newbie like me.


----------



## zzyzx

Yes, Crosman is closer for service and the Marauder can be hotrodded more easily.

I like the FX products though and that is a consideration. If I am going to modify the rifle I will have someone who does it regularly handle the job. I know many do it themselves but I will save that for my auto and truck where I am more comfortable, not my air rifles.

That said, I did nail a coyote right a 40 yards last week. One shot through the left eye into the brain. Lucky that all was right and the shot was just like my prone shooting at targets at that range where the Evanix Blizzard is regularly giving me 10 shot groups I can cover with a dime. Seeing as Evanix is introducing a few new models I am going to wait before buying anything new. I like the Blizzard both for accuracy and power enough to wait and see what the new offerings will do. Then compare them to the HW100 in .177. Need a air pusher to complement the Diana Model 48. Also looking seriously at the Theoben Eliminator in .22 to complement the Blizzard.

My dealings with Airguns of Arizona have been positive. Same with StraightShooters. PyramydAir has been up and down so I mainly use them for pellets these days.


----------

